# What's Your Favorite Hair Dryer?



## Geek2 (Feb 5, 2015)

My Chi hair dryer broke this morning and I'm bummed. When I bought it, I got a great deal on it and it was my first more expensive hair dryer. It fell on the floor and didn't work right after. I found my old one, Hot Tools dryer, and actually found that it dried my hair faster. Not sure if I'll get a new one or just stick with my old one for now. First I was bummed but I think the Hot Tools ones actually might have worked better. What's your favorite hair dryer? Are expensive ones worth spending the extra money?


----------



## Lin1018 (Feb 8, 2015)

Reija said:


> My Chi hair dryer broke this morning and I'm bummed. When I bought it, I got a great deal on it and it was my first more expensive hair dryer. It fell on the floor and didn't work right after. I found my old one, Hot Tools dryer, and actually found that it dried my hair faster. Not sure if I'll get a new one or just stick with my old one for now. First I was bummed but I think the Hot Tools ones actually might have worked better. What's your favorite hair dryer? Are expensive ones worth spending the extra money?


Mine is a Salon series Ultralight Ionic Pro Hair Dryer and for me the extra money is worth it because this company has a heart and they donate to help children in need.


----------



## marymcknight (Aug 12, 2015)

*Karmin is my favorite  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />** *

*




*


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 12, 2015)

I like my Chi Pro. I got it on sale, so I was able to justify the cost (at least in my own head), and my hair takes so long to dry anyway, I wanted one light enough that I wouldn't get arm cramps.


----------



## MarisaMoon (Aug 13, 2015)

Actually I can't do without my Karmin. It's so reliable but a bit costly. I bought even if it's expensive because I'm sure that hair dryers are as important as other har car products.


----------



## wandasmoore (May 17, 2016)

Best I have ever used is the Karmin!  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Lin1018 (May 20, 2016)

I got my Salon Series Ultralight in Dec 2014 and when our daughter &amp; hubby, grandson &amp; granddaughter visited at Christmas from Rotterdam they promptly ordered the Karmin hairdryer as their Bosch only lasted 6 months.When our son &amp; his family arrived from Australia summer of 2015 he order one as well! In Australia they had a Chi and it was returned twice for replacement and still didn't work. I am happy to say that their Karmin hairdryers are still working OK.


----------



## Susan lisa (Sep 7, 2018)

I like sedubeauty

One of my friends using theorie hair dryer, it is also nice.


----------



## Sophie Green (Sep 9, 2018)

I've been using Osensia Professional Hair Dryer with Diffuser. It makes your hair naturally shiny and healthy.


----------



## lisa94 (Sep 24, 2018)

Choosing good hair dryer for me its the biggest problem. I have damaged hair, so I should be very careful about it. I travel a lot and need something compact and still good quality. And I think choosing hair dryer is very individual for everyone, I have good professional one, use it a few years and never had problems with it. But for my friend, who has naturally curly hair it's not so good. Read the description and choose better for your hair you can on this site. Also when you choose read brand, look for some review and consult in a salon or shop.


----------



## Sophie Green (Oct 2, 2018)

lisa94 said:


> Choosing good hair dryer for me its the biggest problem. I have damaged hair, so I should be very careful about it. I travel a lot and need something compact and still good quality. And I think choosing hair dryer is very individual for everyone, I have good professional one, use it a few years and never had problems with it. But for my friend, who has naturally curly hair it's not so good. Read the description and choose better for your hair you can on this site. Also when you choose read brand, look for some review and consult in a salon or shop.


Yes I agree with you @lisa94 . Consult your nearest salon/shop. Ask advice or suggestion from your hair stylist/salon/shop on what product works for your hair. Then go for natural hair care product.


----------



## Susan lisa (Oct 12, 2018)

_*Sedu Beauty*_ is my Favorite hair Dryer.This one

https://sedubeauty.com


----------



## beru (Nov 21, 2018)

Im using phillip now.. but thinking to get the dyson hair dryer =P

My friend says its fast drying, protect the hair and will make your hair shine/soft ... not sure real or not... but i heard alot of good reviews

Learn more about Radium Medical Aesthetics


----------

